# Goodbye, Sweet Jet



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I lost my girl tonight. 

She was the best little black mare that I could ever ask for, although she was going gray around her face because of her age (30 ... ish!). I'd had her 11 years and 11 months. On just a few weeks, it would have been 12 years, although I'd known her for a few years prior to me leasing her for 5 months in 2007. She was my beacon of light when I lost my big red heart horse, and losing her the first time was hard enough, but finding her on Craigslist 4 years later was something truly special.

She lived a life of ease these last few years, asking nothing of her, except her company on walks and keeping Mitch in good companionship. She had DSLD, and her teeth were so worn, she couldn't chew hay and had to have soaked feed and senior, so I had to get up early (and I do mean early) to prep it for her. But she was special and she meant a lot to us. Won't ever stop loving her.

Colic sucks, man.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How very sad. I can hear it in your words, the depth of your loss. I'm so sorry for you now. But, you sure had a good run, didn't you?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> How very sad. I can hear it in your words, the depth of your loss. I'm so sorry for you now. But, you sure had a good run, didn't you?


12 years and 4 months, counting the time i had a lease with her. Sure, it wasn't always fun and games (like the time we got attacked by the giant yellow jacket swarm or the time she sunfished and threw me off and I couldn't move my arm for a week. Or the time she LEAPT ovwer the stream we were trying to cross on foot, and I just saw a black blur coming at me -- but she moved so she didn't smoosh me. But we rode on the beach together, we adventured! I'd thought I'd lose her in 2018, but she rallied and I had her for another 4 glorious years to take on grass walks, and pony around.

I mostly worry for my gelding's sake. I took him to see her after she was gone and he sniffed her, and then couldn't get away fast enough. Of course, he started calling for her after we got back to the corral, and right now, I'm just hoping he doesn't fret too much. I wasn't really prepared to imagine life without our girl -- I kinda knew it wouldn't be forever, but I wasn't quite ready for it. It'll be our first Christmas without her in a very long long time.

But the weather is nice, and the mud is drying up. I'll make sure my gelding gets out regularly to keep his mind occupied and we will trail ride in her honor.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful mare. She sounds as if she were quite the character.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She was so pretty...
She obviously also had a fun streak and silliness...
Memories made and pictures to remember your friend from forever.
I'm so sorry she lost the fight....she though is free and shall meet you one day again to ride and be happy together again.
Many hugs for you and your hurting heart. 

_hlg._


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

It's never easy, even if you see it coming. Sorry for your loss...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear it


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

She was so beautiful. I'm glad she lived to a ripe old age with you. So sorry for the hurting you feel.


----------



## seniorider (Dec 13, 2019)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful mare. May she run free and happy now and forever.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Such a pretty mare.


----------



## Breee (3 mo ago)

I’m so sorry for your loss! We’ve lost one to colic too. It’s not fun. Sending love your way ❤


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It really hurts when you've had them so long.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful mare.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’m so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Let the wonderful memories you have of her heal your heart in time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind words you have written. It means a great deal to me.

I’m going to look into getting a charm or something made from her tail hairs that can go on my saddle or Mitch’s bridle so that she is always with us. I’m hoping to make some connections in 2023 so I can hook up the trailer more and get my miles up in interesting places for “Share Your Trail”. Slowly moving forward, with her memory strong in my heart.


----------



## Horse & Dog Mom (5 mo ago)

So sorry about your loss... Sounds like you have some amazing memories to comfort you and that is a blessing!


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl who obviously had an amazing life with you. In time you will have more smiles than tears when you think of her. Until you see her again, know that she is happy and she loved you as much as you loved her.🐎💔


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

I am sorry about the loss of your beautiful Black mare Jet.


----------

